# What Dish are You Famous For?



## hauntedtexan (Jan 29, 2017)

For decades, I have been known for my "Pizzagna", (pronounced Piz-onya) A combo of Pizza and Lasagna. Your family should love it.  Take 2 Pillsbury hot roll mixes and use the pizza dough recipe on the box. Combine 1lb burger and 1b of either chorizo or pork sausage with general Tso's seasoning packet in a covered frying pan on simmer for a couple hours. Drain the juices off and add a full jar of Prego sauce of your choice, I use the 3 cheese. Cover again for about an hour. 
     The dough should be risen enough by now, so cover a very deep cookie sheet (at least 2") pan with olive or peanut oil, and roll the dough out far enough so it extends at least 2" over the sides of the pan. For cheese, I use sharp white cheddar as my main cheese and combine mozzarella and provolone, at least 2lbs and use grated Romano cheese mixed into the bowl to keep the cheese from clumping. Dump the meat in the pan, then add the cheese, then pull the dough over so it leaves a small window in the middle. 
      Now either use a pam spray or melted butter to brush over the top of the dough and apply either garlic salt, powder, or minced garlic. Place it in a preheated 350 degree oven for around 15 minutes until golden brown. Since the meat is already cooked, all the oven is to do is melt the cheese and cook the dough. 
      Expect it to be eaten with a fork, being too heavy to be picked up. I prefer the chorizo over the pork sausage because I love spicy.... hope you enjoy it....


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2017)

PBJs.   Take two slices of bread; open the peanut butter jar and the  jam/jelly jar  and
 ....and.....and~~~~~~~~~~~~~  Well, I think you get the idea.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 29, 2017)

My family and friends seem to enjoy my cold slaw and potato salad. No special recipe for either but for the cold slaw I use a hand shredder. I think it has a better texture that way and I never make it sweet tasting. As for the potato salad, I use a lot of bacon. I even pour just a bit of the bacon drippings in with the mayonnaise and leave out any extra salt. I never tell them that though, they would swear their arteries are clogging up on the spot. I also use a lot of finely chopped red and green peppers in both, more so in the cold slaw.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 29, 2017)

i had one of the first big dishes on my roof in the entire neighborhood .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm a basic salt and pepper cook so I would say it is the simple things that seem to impress people.  I can always tell when I've hit a home run because the conversation stops and all you hear is the clinking of the forks, LOL!!!

Home Fries
Baked Beans
Cabbage Salad
Oven fried Chicken
Potato Salad
Spanish Rice
Cheese Potatoes
Biscuits


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2017)

Guess the dish I was most famous for was my homemade lasagna, but haven't made it in years.  Used to slow cook the sauce with beef neck bones, make a ground beef mixture, Italian sausage, ricotta, mozzarella, etc.  Everybody loved it, except for the one time I cooked the bones in the sauce too long and they started to splinter, nobody liked my 'bone-in' lasagna, but they were forgiving, just careful when biting into it.


----------



## Lon (Jan 29, 2017)

I am known WORLD WIDE For LON'S WORLD FAMOUS MEAT LOAF with secret herbs and spices.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 29, 2017)

Probably "enhanced" baked beans.   I take canned baked beans and add stuff to them---brown sugar, bacon, mustard, ketchup, onions, sometimes hickory smoke flavor.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Vegetarian lasagne. I prefer it to any meat recipes I have sampled. Others seem to agree.


----------



## jujube (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm famous for the fact that I have the telephone numbers for several fantastic restaurants that offer take-out on my speed-dial.......


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 29, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Guess the dish I was most famous for was my homemade lasagna, but haven't made it in years.  Used to slow cook the sauce with beef neck bones, make a ground meat mixture, Italian sausage, ricotta, mozzarella, etc.  Everybody loved it, except for the one time I cooked the bones in the sauce too long and they started to splinter, nobody liked my 'bone-in' lasagna, but they were forgiving, just careful when biting into it.



Sounds good.  I am quoting you because I flashed back to my mom who ALWAYS used beef or pork neck bones in her sauce.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 29, 2017)

Maple Syrup Sticky Buns To Die For...yep that is what we call them


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Maple Syrup Sticky Buns To Die For...yep that is what we call them


When are you serving?? May I exchange for some brown sugar fudge? Made with butter and whipping cream, my son calls it ambrosia.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh yes certainly. These are submerged in a bath  of  whipping cream and maple syrup, then left to rise through it before they are baked.. Zero calories of course... tongue firmly ticking the inside of right cheek!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Oh yes certainly. These are submerged in a bath  of  whipping cream and maple syrup, then left to rise through it before they are baked.. Zero calories of course... tongue firmly ticking the inside of right cheek!!


Awesome! My fudge is calorie free as well.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 30, 2017)

BATS. Bacon, avocado, and tomato  sandwiches. At least 6 slices of bacon, thick slices of tomato and avocado, a generous spread of mayonnaise on toasted whole grain bread.


----------



## IKE (Jan 31, 2017)

I been told by several folks that I make a pretty mean pot of chili.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2017)

Oooh  Larry    I could live on those  "Bats"  forever !

(But it has to be Best Foods  (Hellmans)  mayo.)


----------



## farmchild (Jan 31, 2017)

I am practically FAMOUS for my JELLO!  I use my own special technique which involves stirring COUNTER CLOCKWISE while muttering a few magic incantations which I must keep secret or I will be cut out of the family trust....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2017)

rkunsaw said:


> BATS. Bacon, avocado, and tomato  sandwiches. At least 6 slices of bacon, thick slices of tomato and avocado, a generous spread of mayonnaise on toasted whole grain bread.



Those sound great Larry!  When we go camping we always take some bacon and make BTOs, bacon, tomato and onion sandwiches on Oatnut bread, with plenty of mayo.



Falcon said:


> Oooh  Larry    I could live on those  "Bats"  forever !
> 
> (But it has to be Best Foods  (Hellmans)  mayo.)



I agree Falcon, grew up on Hellmans and it's my favorite.  Kraft will do in a pinch. Miracle Whip I never liked.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 31, 2017)

I love to cook and so did my mom. I not-so-jokingly tell people that she cooked everything EXCEPT Japanese food, which is hilarious since we're Japanese Americans. I used to look forward to the JCL picnics because other Nisei moms would bring teriyaki chicken and inarizushi, which otherwise I never got at home. 

Sushi, btw, was nothing special to us growing up. It was summertime or picnic food, served alongside the potato salad and hot dogs/hamburgers. Nobody ever went to a restaurant for sushi, in the 1950's. We only went to Japanese restaurants for tempura and sukiyaki, which were seldom if ever made at home. My mother only made sukiyaki for parties, usually New Year's Eve events. Otherwise, she cooked all kinds of cuisines, from Southern U.S. to Polish-Jewish to Scandinavian.

So....it's ironic that now I'm applauded for my sushi-making skills (developed later in life), especially the various special rolls I've invented. None of the rest of the family makes sushi so pretty much at every big potluck, I'm bringing over a platter or two.

I like to re-create dishes I've tried elsewhere and even improve upon them. One recipe I'm proud of was a luscious little cupcake sold by a local bakery. No frosting, just a moist deep chocolate cupcake with a filling inside of cream cheese and chocolate chips. I was addicted! I'd buy one almost every day as a personal treat.

One day I ran across a chocolate cake recipe from WWII. I was absolutely sure, without even trying it out, that this would be similar to those cupcakes. I was right, and it only took a couple of tries before I could duplicate the commercial product exactly. Now I had a dozen cupcakes for the price of three of them. Needless to say, I'm generous about giving them away to friends for fear of "cupcake hips"!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 31, 2017)

During World War 2, the Japanese were moved inland from the coast. ( A terrible thing).

A lot of them were moved into my neighbourhood and we made instant friends.

I remember one friend who was having a birthday party and we were all invited.   We were not used to Japanese style cooking. Did not know what to expect.

However, I still remember to this day.  Those tiny spare ribs and rice.  We never got spare ribs at home.

And.  One of the older brothers taught me how to use the chop sticks.  It was fun watching us.

I got challenged to pick up one grain of rice with the chop sticks and I did it.

We were taught to build those light kites that flew using just sewing thread.  And games of all kinds.  What an education.

That's what I call integration of the best kind.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2017)

What a poignant and beautiful post. I agree completely.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Oooh  Larry    I could live on those  "Bats"  forever !
> 
> (But it has to be Best Foods  (Hellmans)  mayo.)


Hellmans is the best!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2017)

People like my potato salad and my spaghetti sauce.


----------



## IKE (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't handle mayo in or on anything......I do likes me some Miracle Whip tho.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 31, 2017)

IKE said:


> I can't handle mayo in or on anything......I do likes me some Miracle Whip tho.



Me either.  Mayo is just like soupy grease, imo, with a little flavoring, probably mostly garlic.   Bring on the M-Whip!


----------



## chic (Feb 1, 2017)

Cassoulet. It's a French dish.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 1, 2017)

I often make cassoulet, I even grow my own beans for it.


----------



## kaufen (Feb 18, 2017)

To start with first will be *Biriyani*, my personal favourite and we'll known in many part of the globe.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2017)

kaufen said:


> To start with first will be *Biriyani*, my personal favourite and we'll known in many part of the globe.


Yummy. One of my Muslim colleagues makes it. I have practically  invited myself for dinner more than once when he has teased me about serving it up for supper.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 18, 2017)

Greek Roast Potatoes and '_Kotopoulo'  _ ( Lemon Chicken )


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 1, 2017)

Not spectacular examples, but the ones everybody liked most were Hershey Pie and my macaroni salad.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 1, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Not spectacular examples, but the ones everybody liked most were Hershey Pie and my macaroni salad.



Expand on the Hershey Pie.  I love pies of all types and sizes and flavors.

I do o.k. with lemon pie.  I can't get the crust the way I want it.  My sister makes it perfect and gives me the recipe but it just isn't as nice and flaky.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 1, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Expand on the Hershey Pie.  I love pies of all types and sizes and flavors.
> 
> I do o.k. with lemon pie.  I can't get the crust the way I want it.  My sister makes it perfect and gives me the recipe but it just isn't as nice and flaky.



It was a recipe I was given way back in high school, and I always made a couple on holidays.  Very easy, few ingredients, takes little time:

1 ready-made graham cracker pie crust;
1 large tub Cool Whip;
1 giant sized chocolate bar (recipe calls for a Hershey bar, but I use Symphony because it's smoother).

Melt the chocolate bar, and quickly mix it into the softened Cool Whip.  Pour into pie crust.  Allow it to set in the refrigerator until it's solid.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 1, 2017)

I was always asked to bring my peach cobbler to church suppers during Lent.  My peanut butter fudge is made every Christmas only and goes to certain people who have been on the list for a long time.  My best friend Dottie has been getting it for 30 years along with her other gifts from me.  She has been sending me her cranberry bread and banana bread for the same amount of time.  Her husband would scrape the peach cobbler bowl out every time I brought it to church.  It was his favorite and always asked me to bring it.


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2017)

Dinty Moore beef stew. Cold, eaten straight out of the can with a spoon.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 2, 2017)

My potato salad best served with real country ham biscuits.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 2, 2017)

Lon said:


> I am known WORLD WIDE For LON'S WORLD FAMOUS MEAT LOAF with secret herbs and spices.



Time to share, Lon, LOVE meat loaf.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 2, 2017)

jujube said:


> I'm famous for the fact that I have the telephone numbers for several fantastic restaurants that offer take-out on my speed-dial.......



I had a small catering business for years, but as I've aged, I understand exactly how you feel.  I prefer going out to delivery, but the common thread is we don't want to cook.  I make an exception for my "Supper Group" friends where we carry 1 homemade dish.  Running late I picked up an appetizer that everyone loved, put it in my bowl and heard raves.  A few asked for the recipe. FIRST, GET IN YOUR CAR AND DRIVE YOURSELF TO MOE'S....go inside and order outstanding Queso dip, and it comes with lots of freshly made tortilla chips.  

Why should I make it when it's so easy and inexpensive to purchase, and only a 20 min drive round trip?


----------



## Katybug (Sep 2, 2017)

My go to for company, if they prefer not to go out, is Shrimp Scampi.  So easy and so good, but the secret is to use good shrimp....for me that means those from the East Coast.  They bring them in fresh on ice a few times a week from the coast...to die for.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> It was a recipe I was given way back in high school, and I always made a couple on holidays.  Very easy, few ingredients, takes little time:
> 
> 1 ready-made graham cracker pie crust;
> 1 large tub Cool Whip;
> ...



Thanks.  I made it today.  Couldn't find a decent big  chocolate bar because all the Halloween stuff is out now in Dollarama,  so I used a box of Irish cream liquer chocolates and cut them in half first.  Then I found out that I could put them   into a microwave safe bowl and heat it for one minute at 50% heat.  Worked great.  Folded in the cool whip. And then into the pie crust.  Haven't tasted it yet.  But should be good.  Sounds like this one is a winner.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

Trade said:


> Dinty Moore beef stew. Cold, eaten straight out of the can with a spoon.



That's what we had on our fishing trips, along, with Puritan chili.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 2, 2017)

Falcon said:


> PBJs.   Take two slices of bread; open the peanut butter jar and the  jam/jelly jar  and
> ....and.....and~~~~~~~~~~~~~  Well, I think you get the idea.


I do the same Falcon but prefer honey with the peanut butter!


----------



## terry123 (Sep 2, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Those sound great Larry!  When we go camping we always take some bacon and make BTOs, bacon, tomato and onion sandwiches on Oatnut bread, with plenty of mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Falcon, grew up on Hellmans and it's my favorite.  Kraft will do in a pinch. Miracle Whip I never liked.


 Only Hellmans here too!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2017)

Hellmans!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> My potato salad best served with real country ham biscuits.


Country ham biscuits? I have never heard of them.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2017)

My go to dish is scratch peach pie. Made from fresh okanagan peaches and an all butter pie crust. In winter, substitute apples.


----------



## IKE (Sep 2, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Hellmans!



No mayo in or on anything for me.

I like....


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2017)

IKE said:


> No mayo in or on anything for me.
> 
> I like....View attachment 41581


Gaaaaaag. No pie for you.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> It was a recipe I was given way back in high school, and I always made a couple on holidays.  Very easy, few ingredients, takes little time:
> 
> 1 ready-made graham cracker pie crust;
> 1 large tub Cool Whip;
> ...



The pie was good but a bit too sweet with all those chocolate liqueurs. I could have used half a box and more cool whip. But beautiful taste of Irish whiskey. Next time.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The pie was good but a bit too sweet with all those chocolate liqueurs. I could have used half a box and more cool whip. But beautiful taste of Irish whiskey. Next time.



Let me know if you get around to trying the original recipe...  but between Cool Whip & chocolate, it's supposed to be sweet.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2017)

Green Chili Chicken Enchiladas with Jack Cheese.  I can never make enough and they're gone almost before I'm finished putting the dish down.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 3, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Country ham biscuits? I have never heard of them.



Southern country ham is salt cured and well aged (a year or two) ham from a peanut raised pig.  There are many brands but one of the best is Smithfield.  The ham is soaked at least over night, scrubbed, trimmed and then baked.  Years ago, the biscuits would have been what are called 'beaten biscuits' but They are too much trouble to make.  I make a raised (buttermilk/yeast) biscuit.  Bake, cool  split and fill it with several paper thin slices of the ham.  Pack filled biscuits in a covered container and refrigerate overnite to let flavors meld.  Serve at room temp.  And that's probably way more than you want to know about country ham.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Southern country ham is salt cured and well aged (a year or two) ham from a peanut raised pig.  There are many brands but one of the best is Smithfield.  The ham is soaked at least over night, scrubbed, trimmed and then baked.  Years ago, the biscuits would have been what are called 'beaten biscuits' but They are too much trouble to make.  I make a raised (buttermilk/yeast) biscuit.  Bake, cool  split and fill it with several paper thin slices of the ham.  Pack filled biscuits in a covered container and refrigerate overnite to let flavors meld.  Serve at room temp.  And that's probably way more than you want to know about country ham.



Not at all. Appreciate the info. Next question, when are you serving?? Loll.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 4, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Not at all. Appreciate the info. Next question, when are you serving?? Loll.



As soon as you get here.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 1, 2017)

My latest discovery was beet cake. We had plenty of beets from the garden and had made more than enough pickled beets. I looked at recipes for sweet potato cake, banana cake and such and came up with a recipe for beet cake. It is delicious. I've made it twice and still have pureed beets in the freezer.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2017)

rkunsaw said:


> My latest discovery was beet cake. We had plenty of beets from the garden and had made more than enough pickled beets. I looked at recipes for sweet potato cake, banana cake and such and came up with a recipe for beet cake. It is delicious. I've made it twice and still have pureed beets in the freezer.



Never heard of beet cake before, but it makes sense, considering the natural sweetness of beets.


----------



## Lon (Oct 1, 2017)

I am FAMOUS for my OUTSTANDING MEATLOAF.


----------

